# UNC Chat with the experts Dr Drossman



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Excellent new presentationPsychosocial factors of IBS and there Managementhttp://www.ibscme.tv/webcast/feb10/Drossma...=feb10/Drossman


----------

